# Milo's 16 week pics



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo was 16 weeks old on Monday.
He weighs just over 3lbs now.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Milo is just precious!!!! :wub: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

OH what a cutie pie :wub: He is so adorable :wub2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg he's adorable, so fluffy :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well happy 16 week birthday sweet Milo!! You're a doll. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

He's getting used to all the bows now lol.
I'll have to order some really nice ones from the US for christmas or something cos I can't find any ones like the maltese on here have!!
Ireland needs to get with the bow trend lol.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

He's getting used to all the bows now lol.
I'll have to order some really nice ones from the US for christmas or something cos I can't find any ones like the maltese on here have!!
Ireland needs to get with the bow trend lol.
[/QUOTE]

i feel your pain ..theres defo a opening in ireland for any bow makers ,as they are impossible to find :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is a real cutie. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, he has grown so much. Definitely an adorable puppy! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

milo you are growing up too fast


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

He is sooooooooooooooo adorable :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 29 2009, 05:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823529


> milo you are growing up too fast [/B]


I know - when he first came he was so tiny and I was afraid to let the other dogs play with him but now he's able to run around and tumble with them :smcry:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a cute little guy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Milo is adorable! They are such characters at this age!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Amby @ Aug 27 2009, 07:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822772


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> He's getting used to all the bows now lol.
> I'll have to order some really nice ones from the US for christmas or something cos I can't find any ones like the maltese on here have!!
> Ireland needs to get with the bow trend lol.[/B]


Oh, I dunno... the little black and white checked number he's wearing in the pics is very handsome and manly.

(I can't believe I'm on a dog forum talking about "manly" bows!)


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

cuddly looking little man... so cute.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Milo is adorable! Three precious pounds of unconditional love and baby fluff. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks for the comments!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, he is just sooooo precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

He has grown SO fast! What an adorable little man. He looks like a perfect cuddly teddy bear-turned maltese :wub:


----------

